

Want Something? Make It Easy To Say Yes - excid3
http://excid3.com/blog/want-something-make-it-too-easy-to-say-yes/

======
amandalim89
I love the quote: “If you want to build a ship, don’t drum up the men to
gather wood, divide the work and give orders. Instead, teach them to yearn for
the vast and endless sea.” – Antoine de Saint-Exupery. It embodies the crux of
human psychology. You can try to force a hand to do what you want but unless
you convince the mind the precipitated action will never be sustainable.

~~~
moped
+1 on the quote. You can never force people to do things...but you can
convince them they want to.

------
bomatson
Great post, this goes back to showing empathy when you are asking for
something (help with a project, buying a product, blowjobs). Put yourself in
their shoes and think "what would it take to make me say yes?"

------
raheemm
Luckily in the tech scene, often times all you have to do is just ask.

